# libby & harley's diy/budget/brunch wedding



## libbymarks198

So I have been lurking in bride and beyond for a few weeks now and thought it was about time I started my journal.

a little bit about us....

we are both 20 years old, live in New Zealand, and have been together for just over 3 years. 
I am a qualified teacher and OH is currently a spouter but hoping to get a green's keep job asap!
We have two beautiful dogs Boston and Zoe, who will be in the wedding party. Zoe will walk down the isle with me and Boston will be up the front with Harley.

We both have very different tastes so our wedding will try and incorporate both of these.
OH is very into sport, drinking, very causal, relaxed etcc
I am very traditional, not a big drinker, love to dance etcc...
we also will be having a lot of children at the wedding as OH has very young brothers and cousins, so this is why we have decided to do a daytime wedding with brunch reception.

we will be funding the wedding by ourselves so have a tight budget of $70000 which has to include everything. I will be making as much stuff as I can, and using students for things such as music, photography, and catering


This is us :) 2 years ago now, we dont have any recent ones that i like lol..


my ideas so far:

morning wedding with brunch reception 
out door's on a farm with horses and other animals (will be using family farm, that my dad owns and aunty and uncle live on)
honeymoon in south africa (safari)
yellow, white and black color theme 
very very casual!!


----------



## libbymarks198

my shoes - (not eveyones idea but i want it to be a casual wedding so these are perfect! also will not see them much due to dress.) https://www.dunksbheelsale.com/images/Nike-Dunk-SB-Low-Heels/Womens-Nike-Dunk-SB-Low-Yellow-White-Black.jpg these are only $40! :)
or these ones https://palmprereviews.net/yellow-snake-shoes.jpg

my dress - https://www.wholesale-weddingdresses.com/wedding-bridesmaid-dresses-a-80055-in-beach-wedding-dresses-gallery-582-1.jpg $ 200 on ebay


bridesmaid dress https://www.zoombridal.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/w/l/wlf0107-1_2.jpg

bridesmaid can choose shoes as long as they are black and I will add a yellow ribbon flower to them sort of like this but a different yellow

https://forcheaplouboutinshoes.com/UploadFile/20100628/20100628195915.JPG


----------



## libbymarks198

love this https://www.bollea.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Yellow-wedding-bouquet2.jpg
will make these ourselves if flowers are in season...

if not i will be having a brooch bouquet, here is an example, i will use silver, yellow and black 

https://www.montecristosjewelry.com/images/original/193e.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love the colour scheme and dress!


----------



## libbymarks198

I do not want flowers as centerpieces as they will cost too much so I thought i could make something like this to go on each table, as it fits i with the brunch theme https://www.weddingshoneymoons.com/mydocs/media/jpeg/food_fruit_bouquet_jan_28_08012808_134933.jpg

I want to make almost everything myself like the invitations, the cake, the decorations, table cloths, guest gifts, seating chart etc....


love this idea!!
but I would use yellow and white paint, and have different signs for each food station and game station etc


----------



## libbymarks198

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AYFiCy4Hzss/TZt05RgavQI/AAAAAAAACQ0/GlctxtK4wFU/s1600/wedding+hair+styles+%252814%2529.jpg very casual, can do it myself 

bridesmaids can choose hair style they want as long as it an up-do as i am having mine down.

https://beautyfairy.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Smokey-Eye-Makeup.jpg

make up will be similar to this, a hint of the smokey eye look but not to much, i wear a lot of make up on a day to day basis so i dont want to look to natural as that is just not me, but i dont want to wear as much as i usually do either. will have a friend doing makeup and will use all of our own foundation, mascara, eyeliner etc... i will buy the eye shadow so we all have the same.


----------



## libbymarks198

this is where the wedding will be, then reception at the farm https://landmarks.waimakariri.govt.nz/Images/StJohns/StJohns_present.jpg
this is where my parents got married :)

this is the marquee style i like, but also thinking of having small tables scattered around with umbrellas. and then have a gazebo with all the food and drinks..

https://www.capesouth.co.nz/p7ssm_img_3/fullsize/wedding-marquee_fs.jpg


----------



## libbymarks198

here is some pics of a few fun ideas i like:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_n45ezYXPsEw/SiVykbREAaI/AAAAAAAAD30/uWAw83VBVzc/s400/Picture+1.png

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_pdPI7libmy4/S8D2x2dqwMI/AAAAAAAAAIA/9CHtKo20Oeo/s1600/backyard_games.jpg


----------



## libbymarks198

So i am pretty crafty and creative but not when it comes to cakes, and as it is a brunch reception i thought people may not want to eat cake at that time and i dont want a whole heap left over..

Still thinking of ideas would love some help ladies!! :)

Oh is in love with donuts so i thought i could surprise him with something like this what are your thoughts???

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/56550/donuts.jpg


----------



## libbymarks198

so i am going to make thin boxes like this with the demask and then the yellow ribbon with the brooch in the middle

https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.132670101.jpg

then inside the boxes i will have the invitation and wishing well poem. have decided not to have save the date cards, or rsvp cards as not many people i know use them and it is a cost we can't afford. 

invitation will be something along these lines, similar to the box 

https://www.damaskbusinesscards.com/damask/black_and_white_damask_floral_with_yellow_ribbon_business_card-p240391404326031897q9f7_300.jpg

and the wishing well poem will be something along the lines of this:

More than just kisses so far we&#8217;ve shared,
Our home has been made with love and care,
Most things we need we&#8217;ve already got,
And in out home we can&#8217;t fit a lot!
A wishing well we thought would be great,
(But only if you wish to participate),
A gift of money is placed in the well,
Then make a wish but shhh don&#8217;t tell!
Once we&#8217;ve replaced the old with the new,
We can look back and say it was thanks to you!
And in return for your kindness, we&#8217;re sure,
That one day soon you will get what you wished for.
Please don&#8217;t be offended at this type of request,
As our day is complete having you as our guest.

not going to be a well though so will change the words somehow, will make a card box 

https://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/96051/diy_005.jpg


----------



## libbymarks198

I NEED HELP!! 

trying to think of some ideas for what food and drink to serve at the reception, 
I want to have a buffet with a range of breakfast and lunch options but have no idea what to actually serve, I know the basics such as fruit salad, yoghurt, cereals, breads and some carved meat.
but what else could i serve, also what is an omlete station i have heard of these before??

this is going to be the one thing i struggle with i have no idea what i want or what i should have :shrug:

any help would be greatly appreciated 

xx


----------



## honeybee2

you could do a continental sort of buffet:

different kinds of breads (sun ripened tomato, tiger breads, french breads, seeded etc)
continental meats (salamis, german sausage, pepperoni, chorizo)
Carved meats (chicken, beef, pork)
Olives
sun ripened tomatos
Other deli foods
yogurt
fruit
Breakfast pastries (all different sorts of crossants etc)

Think pastries they sell in coffee shops etc

Omlette station is where soeone will make different kinds of omlettes for your guests.


----------



## libbymarks198

thanks hun! im trying to find juice stations i like online to and have speciality smoothies ..
is it to early in the day to have a candy bar?


----------



## michyk84

stalking love your ideas so far
how about pancakes as part of the food & i dont think too early for candy bar


----------



## taperjeangirl

stalking! Love your ideas so far, i was just about to suggest the same things to eat as Honeybee did, all sounds yum!


----------



## libbymarks198

just saw this picture online i love this idea!! 

but i dont think i will have enough drink to fill something like that, i will have some beer and wine but the rest will be juices and smoothies that people will get out of the jars... 
somehow need to think of a way that i could incorporate something like this without it looking not full..

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2480/3725691594_77e8e0a7c9_o.jpg 

i also saw this idea for a seating chart, which i love! i am going to go and find some old doors at the second hand shop, i would not use white wood though would want natural.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8H24jJsV70Y/SYd8ebJpNKI/AAAAAAAABes/-xIov5e_NCc/s400/seating+chart+on+window.jpg

cant wait for the weekend going to look at outdoor tents :)

just saw this too lol I love google! but do you ladies think this is tacky??? i would not set my tables up that way i wouldnt have sack material as a table runner lol, i want casual but not that casual

https://www.perfectoutdoorweddings.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/hay-bale-seating-wchester.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

it all looks fab! Just noticed what year your getting wed! That was the year we were meant too but it kinda happened 3 years earlier !


----------



## michyk84

love all those ideas its gonna look fab


----------



## libbymarks198

lol trying to talk OH into it earlier, but we are saving for europe at the moment and then we are building our house, and then after all that we will save for wedding and honeymoon so has to be that far away, but i thought if i start now and make stuff now and slowly buy everything i can mabye have it earlier haha


----------



## dontworry

I love the whole brunch thing. Breakfast is my favorite meal! Lol

I don't think it'd be too early for a sweets/candy bar. I know everyone loves those!! And don't forget to have coffee or tea. 

You should totally do a smoothie station rather than an omelet station - it'd be like one or two people at at a table with a few blenders, making drinks with different fruits or maybe even coffee drinks... lol now I'm not going to stop thinking about that! 
And I think sitting on hay bales would be extremely cute! As long as they are comfy!


----------



## libbymarks198

dontworry said:


> I love the whole brunch thing. Breakfast is my favorite meal! Lol
> 
> I don't think it'd be too early for a sweets/candy bar. I know everyone loves those!! And don't forget to have coffee or tea.
> 
> You should totally do a smoothie station rather than an omelet station - it'd be like one or two people at at a table with a few blenders, making drinks with different fruits or maybe even coffee drinks... lol now I'm not going to stop thinking about that!
> And I think sitting on hay bales would be extremely cute! As long as they are comfy!

lol yeah knowone wants straw poking them in the bum all morning


----------



## Mummyjessie

That all looks so lovely! Am so pleased to see someone else choosing what they want for the day and not conforming to tradition or to someone else's ideas!! 
Hope you both have a fantastic day! x x


----------



## honeybee2

different types of coffee would be lovely!


----------



## dontworry

Yeah, no straws in butts lmao.

You could put pillows or blankets under the covers though, to make it comfy. :)

Different coffee flavors sounds fantastic. I used to work in a coffee shop so I really love coffee!!


----------



## michyk84

you could use picnic blankets over the bales
a coffee/tea/smoothie station sounds fab


----------



## libbymarks198

wow lol didnt even know there were different types of coffee, i dont drink warm drinks...
sounds like a good idea though thanks ladies!


----------



## michyk84

i'm not a coffee drinker myself but my oh is there fair few different types blends strengths tastes etc, same with tea (im tea drinker so know more on that you can get fruit teas as well as different 'flavour' teas done to dif blends)


----------



## dontworry

Yeah there are different types of coffee (some are darker roasts, which are pretty strong, and then there are lighter blends & of course decaf coffee, which still actually has a tiny bit of caffeine in it lol). But I think you should be good with one brand of coffee and then get a few flavored syrups/creams to flavor the drinks. Some good ones are caramel, irish creme, raspberry, etc. They're really affordable at most big shopping places and they are great for making new drinks!! You can put them in the hot or the cold drinks. :)


----------



## libbymarks198

thanks i will def look into doing this... only one more day of work before i can go look at the farm and the venue :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

hi, I've just stumbled upon your journal.

Love your ideas, how are your plans coming along? :)


----------

